# Brooks co.



## gobblingghost (Feb 2, 2015)

My buddy is trying to put together a lease in brooks co. Ga. The property is a plantation south of Quitman and is about 3400 acs. He needs 15 more for a total of 30 at $1500 a piece. This property has produced some nice deer. Pm if interested and I will pas the info along.


----------



## Justinmcdonald123 (Feb 2, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## jabmcb (Feb 2, 2015)

Interested would like to know rules and who to contact

Very interested, please contact me 229-561-7964 or jabmcb7@gmail.com


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 3, 2015)

This is a new lease for this guy. I am unsure about any rules. I would guess the members would be involved in that. There is a single wide on site.    there is a creek that goes through property. The list I have right now there is about 14 people interested.


----------



## popcorn501 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## georgia_hunter (Feb 3, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Ellcha (Feb 3, 2015)

I know a few of us that would be interested. Will you have a secure area for campers? Once you have the details let me know. Thanks.


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 3, 2015)

We are now waiting on word land owner as soon as we hear everyone will be contacted In the order received.


----------



## hodgman (Feb 3, 2015)

*lease*

any kill pics?


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't know what was killed last year.


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry the delay but the owner just gave the go ahead but the lease size and price went up. The lease is now approximately 3800 acs. The lease holder does not want to deal large number of people so he decided to limit the lease to 25. The ones that have already pm I will be contacting everyone with new price and rules in the next. We will setup weekends to view the property, but it will have to be after this deer season.


----------



## bastain1 (Dec 10, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## bastain1 (Dec 10, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## JTM (Dec 10, 2015)

I am interested also,fewer the people the better.I guess I'm not smart enough to send a PM. I tried a few times. Any way let me know,thanks


----------



## pumpgear (Dec 10, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## mike352 (Dec 10, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 11, 2015)

all pm's returned


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 11, 2015)

Is this the Morton Bray Plantation?


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 11, 2015)

I cannot say the name of the place.


----------



## Mangler (Dec 11, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## No peekin (Dec 14, 2015)

*highly interested*

pm sent


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 14, 2015)

Every bodies name is written down.


----------



## jpayers (Dec 15, 2015)

Very interested...Jay (850) 510-8199


----------



## Curly (Dec 16, 2015)

interested PM me


----------



## stealthman52 (Dec 19, 2015)

Also Interested ........Steve 863-559-2504


----------



## Jeffmock1464 (Dec 21, 2015)

I am also interested in Brooks county lease.

Jeff 
850-510-1464


----------



## 150CLASS (Dec 23, 2015)

*brooks co lease*

Pm sent


----------



## salescall (Dec 24, 2015)

PM sent, very interested, two members.  Jeff Croxton 912-270-1551


----------



## salescall (Dec 24, 2015)

PM sent, very interested. Two members 912-270-1551


----------



## Redfishpro (Dec 30, 2015)

Sent pm weeks ago. Call me when you can. Phone # in my pm. Dated 12/14 thanks. Very interested. Very.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 1, 2016)

currently, there is about 60 people interested. When we get the dates we let the first 30 or so and the next day we will let the next 30 or so. This is the only way to try and keep from being a cluster.


----------



## JBhunter4412 (Jan 1, 2016)

Interested in the club PM me or call 407-436-8571


----------



## bigbuck69 (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking for club to join can you send me some info thanks 4072344974


----------



## gizmodawg (Jan 4, 2016)

Very interested please pm me or call 770 823 1923.
Thanks, Neal


----------



## Superracer (Jan 10, 2016)

I would like info please.
Superracer,  Plant City Fl

email
Dewayne@Lawhonplumbing.com


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Interested please.  850-294-9598
Tallahassee, FL


----------



## DEERE22 (Jan 12, 2016)

*interested in brooks county lease*

Good morning, was curious about the total number of members and rules, and if campers were allowed. Also is this going to be a year to year lease or 5 year, etc. If you could let me know about those questions and when we could look at land. Also let me know how many openings you have available and when dues are due. my number is 850-251-4454 or email lrudd@agproco.com


----------



## bbcontact (Feb 22, 2016)

*Interested  Bill  352-341-0213  bbcontact@hotmail.com*

Interested, please give me a call


----------

